# Not using one side of mouth/tartar buildup?



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I've started noticing quite a fair amount of tartar building up on one side of Patchie's mouth lately, and I'm thinking she might not be chewing (munching, chopping w/e) with that side at all. I couldn't really feel any loose teeth or see any cracks/chips on that side. So I've resorted to brushing (which she haaates) for now. The other 2 still pretty much have all sparklies except a teeny bit of tartar at the top of their canines, kind of like a lining at the gums. 
Any ideas on what could help with maybe the canines or Patchie's tartar? 
They mainly get pork ribs and chicken drumsticks as their in-bone meals. I did stop giving them bully sticks for some time now (no reason, they just ran out).


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think I'd get her teeth checked out by the vet. Mol had some tartar buildup on one specific tooth and the other two each side of it. It finally dawned on me that she wasn't chewing on that side of her mouth either. I couldn't see anything so took my time getting her to the vet, but the vet sure found something wrong. Her tooth was split, not horizontally, but vertically. 
I hate to tell you, but there's definitely a reason why Patchie's not using that side of her mouth.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I suppose I don't really have much of a choice, hopefully it's just some tooth and not something else.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck, hope it's something really minor...let us know, I'll be interested to see what they say.
Oh yeah, Mol has some tartar at the top of her canines too. She never uses them for chewing, no matter what food I give her to force her too. A lot of lucky people here seem to have dogs that do and that cleans the canines, but I've just come to accept that that's Mol now.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I second what Penny said, but just wanted to say, WELCOME BACK 3Musketeers! It's been awhile.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Good luck, hope it's something really minor...let us know, I'll be interested to see what they say.
> Oh yeah, Mol has some tartar at the top of her canines too. She never uses them for chewing, no matter what food I give her to force her too. A lot of lucky people here seem to have dogs that do and that cleans the canines, but I've just come to accept that that's Mol now.


Pretty much the same here, the brats like to use their back teeth for everything, or front little teeth with the ribs, but never the canines (or not enough). I'll let you all know what it was with Patchie, need to save up some first before my trip to the vet, just finished paying for class books and these brats still need their meat purchase for the month lol.




catahoulamom said:


> I second what Penny said, but just wanted to say, WELCOME BACK 3Musketeers! It's been awhile.


Glad to be back. I've been real busy for some time, pretty much vanished other than the occasional FB post >_>. Quit my job, went back to school, Skyrim came out (okay I have no excuse for this one LOL), just a lot.


----------

